# Reds & Rhombeus



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Started with 5 x~1inch reds few months back , now they are 3 around 3inches in 90 gall 
















Two of them are nibbled on , largest has no scratch but once ill have little time off ill get some more driftwood ..

Finally i got my long awaited Little Rhombeus !! Mean little bugger , not even inch and already attacking minnow he has in tank ( used to cycle tanks). He is in 20 gall long for few months , then 75 or 90 .As for minnow , it will be moved to my hydro system tomorrow .. 
















Enjoy


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good, start training the Rhom on flakes/pellets... will make things easier in the future.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

so far he is on blood worms ,shrimps.. once little bigger then pellets


----------

